# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Mu: Atatürk'ün ilgi duyduğu kıta! Büyük Okyanus'ta yer alan ve 14 bin

## anau

Mu: Atatürk'ün ilgi duyduğu kıta!
Büyük Okyanus'ta yer alan ve 14 bin yıl önce batan efsanevi kıta "MU". Binlerce yıl öncesine dayanan mitlere göre, kıta üzerinde yaşayan 64 milyon insan esrarengiz bir şekilde sulara gömülmüştü.O kıta batmasaydı insanlık belki de bugün olduğu yerden çok ileri olacaktı. Peki neydi bu kıtanın esrarı?
Efsanevi ada üzerinde dört ayrı ırk, tek tanrılı bir din, sembolizme dayalı bir öğretim sistemi ve gelişmiş bir uygarlık yaşadığına dair ilk iddianın sahibi James Churchward.Ne mi diyordu James Churchward? Churchward'ın adayla ilgili en önemliiddiası yeryüzünde insanın ilk ortaya çıktığı yer olmasıydı.Yine bu iddiaya göre, Yeni Zelanda ve Hawaii de birdenbire ortadan kaybolan bu esrarengiz kıtanın parçaları. Peki neden yok oldu bu koca kıta?Varsayımlara göre, kıtanın altında yer alan gaz odacıklarının patlamalara yol açması nedeniyle, kıta milyonlarca kişiyle birlikte sulara gömüldü.
şimdiye kadar ortaya atılan tüm bu iddialar ve Pasifik Okyanusuğnda birkıtanın varlığı konusundaki görüş, çeşitli belge ve bulgular mevcut olmakla birlikte, henüz arkeologlar arasında yaygınlık kazanmamış bir görüş veya bir varsayım olmaktan öteye gidememiştir.
üin'e ve çevre adalara kaçanların kitabelerinde kıtamız battı, biz de buraya kaçtık yazmaktadır. Bu yazılı kayalar 14 bin yıllıktır, c14 karbon testleriyle sabittir. Türkler'in de Mu Kıtasından geldiği söylentileri de varsayım olarak eklenmiştir. Mu Kıtası, Ulu önder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün talimatıyla kurulan bir ekip tarafından araştırılmıştır. Deniz dibinde bulunan kalıntılara Karbon testleri yapılmıştır.
Yaklaşık 50 yıl boyunca 20ğden fazla ülkeye giderek mu uygarlığı hakkında veri toplayan James Churchwardğun ve mu varsayımını destekleyenlerin mu uygarlığı hakkındaki görüşleri kısaca şöyle özetlenebilir: Yeryüzünde insanın ilk ortaya çıktığı kıta Mu kıtasıdır.Mu kıtası kuzeyden güneye 3000 mil, doğudan batıya 5000 mil kadar uzanan, üç kara parçasından oluşan büyük bir kıtaydı.
Günümüzde Polinezya, Mikronezya ve Melanezya takımadalarını oluşturan adalar, muhtemelen bu kıtadan arta kalan kara parçalarıdır. Bu kıta, kıtanın altında yer alan gaz odacıklarının patlamalara yol açması nedeniyle, yaklaşık 12.000 yıl önce 64 milyon nüfusuyla birlikte sulara gömülmüştür. Bu kıtada 70.000 yıl önce tek tanrılı bir din bulunuyordu. Aynı tarihlerde Mu'lular diğer kıtalarda koloniler oluşturmaya başlamışlardı ki, anavatan dışındaki en büyük imparatorluk, başkenti günümüzde Gobi üölüğnün uzandığı bölgede bulunan Uygur İmparatorluğuğydu. Mu dininin öğretimini "Naakaller" adı verilen rahipler üstlenmişlerdi ve sembolizme dayalı bir öğretimleri vardı. Mu dininin esası, Tanrığnın tek oluşuna ve ruhsal gelişim için sürekli olarak tekrar doğmak inanışına dayanıyordu. Atlantisğteki din Muğnun tek tanrılı dininden başka bir şey değildir.
* "Ra" sözcüğü güneş anlamına gelirdi ki, daire ile ifade edilen güneş sembolü, bir ad ve sıfat vermek istemedikleri, "o" diye hitap ettikleri tek Tanrı'yı simgelemede kullanılırdı; Mu imparatoru da ğMuğnun güneşiğ anlamında ra-mu adıyla ifade edilirdi. "Ra" sözcüğü sonradan diğer kıtalara ve Atlantis yoluyla Mısır'a da taşınmıştır. Dört ırktan oluşan Mu'lularda yazı dilleri farklı olmakla birlikte,konuşma dilleri ortaktı. Mu'lular günümüz uygarlığına kıyasla manevi alanlarda çok daha ileriydiler.
Telepati, durugörü, çift bedenlenme, astral seyahat gibi, uygarlığımızda ancak kimi medyumlarda ve mistiklerde görülebilen olağanüstü yetenekler mu'lularda olağan yetenekler olarak mevcuttu. Mu uygarlığının en önemli çöküş nedeni, teşevvüş adı verilen, biraşamadan diğerine geçilirken yaşanan kargaşa dönemini atlatamamasıdır. Genelde bu iddiaların herhangi birini destekleyecek arkeolojik veyaantropolojik bulgu bulunmamaktadır. Mu dinine, kolonilerine (örneğin uygur imparatorluğu kolonisi fikri) ve Mu kıtasının nasıl battığına ilişkin iddialar 'Mu' varsayımını savunanlar arasında da genel geçer kabul görmemiştir ve farklı düşünceler mevcuttur. Yıllar öncesinde Atatürkğü epey heyecanlandıran bir araştırma Türkiyeğde ortaya çıkabilmek için yıllarca beklemek zorunda kalmıştır. Türk tarihinin ve coğrafyasının araştırılmasını isteyen Atatürk, ilkel diller uzmanı ve tarihçi-diplomat Tahsin Mayatepek'i görevlendirmiş ve ömrünün sonyıllarında ilginç kaynaklara ulaşmıştır.
Mayapetek'in raporunda Güney Amerika uygarlıklarından Maya uygarlığının dil ve kültürleriyle Anadolu ve Orta Asya kültürleri arasındaki benzerlik dikkat çekiciydi. Süreci inceleyip Atatürkğe raporlar halinde iletmesi için 1935ğde Meksikağya maslahatgüzar atandı ve Arkeolog William Nivenğin Meksikağda yaptığı kazılarda bulduğu yaklaşık 15 bin yıl öncesine ait tabletlerin deşifrelerinden ve ardından James Churchwardğın Hindistanğda bulduğu benzer tabletlerin çevrilerinden Atatürkğü haberdar etti. Sağlığının bozuk olmasına rağmen Atatürk, Türkiyeğye getirilen kitaplarlaçok ilgilendi ve hızlıca çevirilerini yaptırıp, bizzat kendisi geceler boyu okuyup üzerlerinde notlar aldı. Halen Anıtkabirğde bir kısmı sergilenen kitaplar ancak 2000'li yıllarda Türkçe'ye çevrilebildi. Günümüzde bile bilimselliği hala tartışılan adres, 'MU' kıtasından başkabir yer değildi. 'Mu' kıtası üç büyük kara parçasından oluşuyordu, günümüzde küçük adacıkların olduğu bölgede dört ayrı ırk, tek tanrılı bir din, sembolizme dayalı bir öğretim sistemi ve gelişmiş bir uygarlık mevcuttu. Kıtadaki uygarlık devam ederken Asyağda ve diğer kıtalarda koloniler kurmuşlardı. Bu kolonilerden bir tanesi de Uygurlardı. Azımsanmayacak sayıda bilim adamına, mevcut ve geçmiş medeniyetlerdeki pek çok ortak noktanın kaynağının Mu kıtası olduğunu düşündüren kanıtlar ciddiye alınmayacak gibi değil. Sadece yazılı kaynakların değil, imgelere ve simgelere dayanan kültürel tarihin de incelenmesi bugünkü geçmiş tarih bilgimizin değişmesini sağlayacaktır. Buzul çağından önce yani, günümüzden 30.000 ile 15.000 yıl öncesi göçlerle oluşan Maya, Aztek, İnka kültürlerinin incelenmesi, efsanelerinin tekrar gözden geçirilmesi bakış açımızı mutlaka değiştirecektir.

----------


## kozmoz

Büyük Atatürk Türk tarihini araştırma çalışmaları yaparken J. Churhcward'ün kitaplarını da okuyor. Ancak J. Churhcward'ün Mu kıtasının varlığıyla ilgili düşüncelerine katılmamış olacak ki, bu doğrultuda araştırma yapma gereğini duymuyor. Sadece J. Churhcward'ün kitaplarını okumakla yetiniyor.

J. Churhcward'ün kitaplarında anlattığı Mu kıtasının çok şiddetli depremler sonucu Büyük Okyanus'a gömüldüğü tezinin bilimsel bir tarafı yoktur. Bir kere, kıta olabilecek kadar büyük bir kara parçasının depremler sonucu bir kaç günde tümüyle okyanusa batması olası değildir. Kıyılarda olabilecek kırılmalar sonucu çok küçük ölçüde çöküntüler olabilir, ancak büyük bir anakaranın tümüyle batması bilinen doğa yasalarına pek uygun görülmüyor. Ayrıca gerçekten üzerinde gelişmiş bir uygarlık olan büyük bir anakara batmış olsaydı, gelişmiş ülkeler onun mirasını ele geçirmek için çaba göstermezler miydi ?

Mu anakarası söylencesi, Türk Tarihi araştırmalarını, sulandırmak ve saptırmak için Amerikan emperyalizminin uydurduğu bir yalandır. Böyle bir anakara batmışsa, Amerika bize akıl vermek yerine neden kendisi gidip araştırmıyor ?

Doç. Dr. İsmail Doğan ğMayalar ve Türklükğ adlı kitabının 15 ğ 22 sayfalarında Mu anakarası teorisinin bilimsel gerçeklikten yoksun olduğunu belirtmektedir. Mu kıtası yalanını savunanlar Türk Ulusunu gerçek tarihinden uzaklaştırma çabası içindedirler.

Sinan Meydan kitaplarında Atatürk'ün desteklediği bilimsel araştırmalar sonucu yazılmış olan "Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" adlı tarih kitabında anlatılanların tez olduğunu savunuyor.

Türk Tarihini doğru öğrenmek için, Sinan Meydan gibi aracılara gerek olmadan doğrudan "Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" kitabı okunmalıdır.

ğMayalar ve Türklükğ adlı kitap aşağıdaki linkten indirilebilir.

http://yayinlar.yesevi.edu.tr/static...ve_turkluk.pdf

"Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" adlı kitabın elektronik kopyası aşağıdaki linkten indirilebilir.

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|22...na_Hatlari.pdf

Kozmoz

----------

